# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Free best Excel VBA Addins

## jamilm

Dear Gurus,

I found a very useful Excel VBA Add-in called JMT Addin http://www.andrewsexceltips.net/JMT%20Full%20List.htm

i was wondering if you would share similar weblinks that has useful free add-ins of excel.

thanks.

best regards,

----------


## JosephP

mz tools http://www.mztools.com/v3/download.aspx
smart indenter http://www.oaltd.co.uk/Indenter/Default.htm
code cleaner http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/CodeCleaner.htm

----------


## DM2

Seems the link to Jamilm's post is broken?

----------

